# FS: Equipment updated June 21/14



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have the following available: *ALL STILL AVAILABLE*

Cobalt 1200 powerhead "BNIB" Never used $40
https://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-...200-Multi-Purpose-Powerhead-Pump-295-GPH.html
Rena 400 dual outlet air pump $10Rena Air 400 Pump
125 watt eheim/jager submersible heater $15Jager 125 Watt Aquarium Heater (Eheim)
200 watt ViaAqua titanium heater with controller in as new condition used 1 month $45
ViaAqua Titanium Aquarium Heater (200 Watt)

Pickup in Langley.

text/call for faster response or any questions 604 772 0423


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Great stuff bump


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Dustin, I think the prices are fair for what's being offered.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

bump for a good seller....


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The Guy said:


> I have the following available: *ALL STILL AVAILABLE*
> 
> Cobalt 1200 powerhead "BNIB" Never used $35
> https://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-...200-Multi-Purpose-Powerhead-Pump-295-GPH.html
> ...


Reposting this stuff "For Sale" it's been sitting around all summer, reasonable offers considered.
All kinds of equipment not listed. ask me I might have it.

NEW LOWERED PRICES OR TAKE ALL LISTED FOR $80


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Make an offer TTT <<<<<<>>>>>> It's posted in the marine section but all of it could be used for fresh water.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ttt>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<< new prices


----------

